# Guess What, It's Tuesday !



## sawhorseray (Jul 26, 2022)

A married couple is driving along a highway doing a steady 40 miles per hour.
The husband is behind the wheel.
His wife suddenly looks across at him and speaks in a clear voice.
“I know we have been married for over twenty years, but I want a divorce.
The husband says nothing, he keeps looking at the road ahead but slowly increases his speed to 45mph.
The wife speaks again.
“I don’t want you to try to talk me out of it.”
She says, “because I’ve been having an affair with your best friend, and he is a far better lover than you are.”
Again the husband stays quiet, but grips the steering wheel more tightly and slowly increases the speed to 55mph.
She pushes her luck.
“I want a house.” She says insistently.
Up to 60 mph. “I want the car, too.”
She continues. 65mph. “And,” she says, “I’ll have the bank accounts, all the credit cards and the boat!”
The car slowly starts veering towards a massive concrete bridge.
This makes her nervous, so she asks him, “Isn’t there anything you want?”
The husband at last replies in a quiet and controlled voice.
“No, I’ve got everything I need, ” he says.
“Oh, really,” she inquires, “so what have you got?”
Just before they slam into the wall at 65mph, the husband turns to her and smiles.
“The airbag!"


----------



## tbern (Jul 26, 2022)

LOL, great ones again!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 26, 2022)

Great job Ray!

Ryan


----------



## goldendogs (Jul 26, 2022)

The Dyson vacuum was great. thanks Ray


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 26, 2022)

All good ones, Ray.
Thanks for the chuckles.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 26, 2022)

I wish I had seen the dad/daughter Halloween one when my daughter was younger. I would have done it in a heartbeat.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 26, 2022)

Those are great Ray . 
140 days drug free . LOL . 
Moral of the story ? Don't go to Russia .


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 26, 2022)

Best so far!!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 26, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Those are great Ray .
> 140 days drug free . LOL .
> Moral of the story ? Don't go to Russia .


No kidding Rich, I wonder if she knew how to spell S-T-U-P-I-D! Best of the day?


----------



## old sarge (Jul 26, 2022)

I needed every one of those!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 29, 2022)

The social worker!!!!  I've been waiting to read about this very thing in the news.  
Gary


----------

